# TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M --  Error: Not ready

## lopez

Have errors in kernel that keep showing up.

```
hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "
```

```
ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "
```

```

hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M, FwRev=HR08, SerialNo=Y54C303500

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Reserved:  ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

And when i run hald and dbus it just keeps filling up my kernel logs.

There is no media in the drive when this appears.  I can burn cd's and dvd's just fine. Reading and writing from the drive doesn't have any problems.

using vanilla-sources-2.6.15.1

Has anyone seen this behaviour before?

----------

## mahound

```
ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

ATAPI device hdb:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

```

Well... same here... there used to be a solution, related with some hal XML config file... but unfortunately, that file disappeared in the last version of hal...

Does anybody know what is happening?

Thanks,

Pedro

[UPDATE]

Here's the solution that worked with me, in a previous install

http://www.humboldt.edu/~te8/misc/hpzd8230us.html

----------

## mahound

OK, I tried creating the file myself, and adding the info described in the linked page, and now it stopped complaining about the drive  :Smile: .

Just make sure you're creating a correct fdi file (<devices version.... blablabla).

Good luck,

Pedro

----------

## Arixx

Hi, I'm also having this problem.

I created a .fdi file,

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi 

and wrote these strings

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

     <match key="storage.bus" string="ide">

        <match key="storage.model" string="TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M">

            <match key="block.device" string="/dev/hdb">

               <merge key="storage.media_check_enabled" type="bool">false</merge>

            </match>

        </match>

     </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

but that did not resolve the problem.  :Sad: 

Mahound, can you paste your 10-storage-policy.fdi, please?

Bye, Arixx

----------

## bschnzl

AAaaiiieeee....

   Bingo...  My battery was getting eaten alive (1 hour run times).  It turns out that every two seconds, SOMETHING was "sending a packet" to the empty cdrom.  Folks in this thread have faced the search for this error.  It's an ankle biter, but it itches bad if you are in an airport.  

   So, not wanting to create another file, I did:

```
lshal | less
```

and got a huge dump.  Pipe that into less, and search for /dev/hdc (or your cdrom device).  That will take you to the cdrom area, where you'll find the parameter listed in Arixx's post.  Sure enough, mine was set to true.  Setting it to false ended the incessant filling of my logs.  

To find the file containing that setting, I did:

```
grep -r storage.media_check_enabled /usr/share/hal/*
```

which returned

```

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi:    <match key="storage.media_check_enabled" bool="true">

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi:    <match key="storage.media_check_enabled" bool="false">

```

I edited the 20-storage-methods.fdi file, putting 

```
<-- -->
```

 around the true setting, and adding 

```
<match key="storage.media_check_enabled" bool="false">
```

immediately below.  

Restarting Hal 

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

 and tailing my log file confirmed the fix.

Now its on to putting the drive to sleep and other power management functions!

I believe the cost of this is to end "autoplay" capabilities.  I wanted to do that anyhow.

L8r...

----------

